# Peter Urban,Founder of USA Goju Ryu



## KENPOJOE (Apr 9, 2004)

Grandmaster Pter Urban, The founder of the USA Goju System, passed away on Wednesday April 7th...look for more information on various Goju websites
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 9, 2004)

* .* 

         :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 9, 2004)

.  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2004)

.


----------



## Robbo (Apr 9, 2004)

.


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 10, 2004)

. :asian:


----------



## MichiganTKD (Apr 19, 2004)

Didn't he promote himself to 10th Dan?


----------



## donald (Apr 20, 2004)

My condolences to his familia, and students. He was truly a original, and one of the pioneers of N. America's martial arts scene.

 :asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Apr 23, 2004)

He was truly a legend...


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 27, 2004)

.
Great master indeed......


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 15, 2004)

. :asian:


----------

